# pressure canning high acid stuff



## Chris. (Jul 13, 2011)

In the books it says some things need water bathed, or the high acid goods. To avoid buying both a presuure canner and water bath, can you pressure can high acid foods?
thanks-
chris


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I've heard of people using their pressure canner as a water bath canner, but we better wait for someone that knows what they're doing to respond.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

you know, I've often wondered the same thing. For me, at least, pressure canning is so much faster than water bath canning. The big time sink for me with water bath canning is waiting for that big pot of water to come to a boil - by the time it does, I can complete the whole pressure canning process. Admittedly, I'm doing relatively small batches


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Interesting question. I bought a canner and just leave the lid and/or weight off for water bath canning. Never considered pressure canning high acid unless I run across a recipe that calls for pressure canning.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes you can. Usally 5 lbs of pressure is what is called for,instead of 10 lbs. Canners usally come with a booklet that has instructions. I cann many things at 5 lbs,but have gone back to water bath for things that need to stay crispy such as pickles-but everything else like tomatoe sause ect. yup 5 lbs works great.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Here you go. Tomatoes all three ways.

http://extension.psu.edu/food-safety/food-preservation/faq/pdfs/CanningTomatoes-TomatoProducts.pdf


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

As others have said, you can use your pressure canner pot as a water bath canner. Just make sure that the water level is 1-2" over the tops of the jars. Many pressure canners are not tall enough to water-bath-can quart jars.

Actually, any pot that is deep enough to do the job will work ok. I have several large stock pots that are plenty deep enough. Make sure you don't set the jars directly on the bottom of the pot or they will crack. You can fold a kitchen towel and put it in the bottom of the pot and place the jars on top of the towel if your canning rack doesn't fit. Find something that you can use to keep the jars from touching each other as they need to have the water circulate all around them and touching will impede that circulation.

I pressure can most of my tomatoe products - not so much due to the safety debate, but due to the fact that I don't have to heat up that big pot of water to water bath them.

Some products that call for water bath processing, such as peaches and pears, I wouldn't pressure can as they can become mushy.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Here's what my canner instructions say:
"If you prefer to process fruits and tomatoes under pressure, process at five pounds pressure.
Berries and Grapes ... 8 minutes
Rhubarb...................5 minutes
Pineapples and Quinces.. 15 minutes
All other fruits and tomatoes 10 minutes 
...Do not pressure cook cranberries or strawberries " (from Cooking and Canning with The All American Pressure Cooker/Canner)
Time is for pints or quarts


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Just buy a pressure canner and use it as both. When you water bath can with it, just set the top on a little crooked so it can't be sucked down. You don't want to pressure can some things as it compromises the texture.


----------

